# Prednisolone until 12 weekd



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

I am 5 weeks pregnant and have been taking pred since embryo tranfer ( along with clexane, aspirin, cyclogest and vits) my clinic want me to carry on everything until 12 weeks but I am s bit nervous about being on pred for so long- I'm on 25mg od- will I become immuno surpressed and how should it be weaned? 

Char


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Most clinics specialising in immune therapy will use a protocol that receommends steriod use until end of first trimester. Yes that dose of prednisolone will suppress the immune system, it will need to be weaned off over 2-3 weeks.  Usual reduction is 5mg at a time, roughly every 3-5 days, with a drop to 2.5mg reductions at 10mg. There's no definitive way to wean off steroids, different clinics will advise differently. You should check with clinic what they recommend.


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Thankyou- that is helpful! I will ensure I get a clear plan from the clinic! I will just have to be as careful as possible regarding my immunity as I work in intensive care which is often full of people with bugs!!  

I can't wait to get of them- I'm starving all the time on them!!!  
Thanks 
Char


----------

